# paph Sand Pebbles ?



## Hera (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of Paph Sand Pebbles? I just bought one at the society meeting and there was no picture. I'm not familiar with the name.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 13, 2009)

Could the name be Paph Sun Pebbles? There is no Sand Pebbles listed in OrchidWiz. Sun Pebbles = exul x glaucophyllum


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 14, 2009)

There is a cross similar to the name you are using, can't recall exactly but one parent is sanderianum or was it henryanum?:crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, Paph Sand Pebbles, ... Yeah, that's the one I made a few years ago w/ jackii album x sangii album...Yeah, that's the ticket! :crazy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, I found this cross, Paph Pebble Path, Transvaal X henryianum


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought Peeble Path = Vanguard x henryanum?


----------



## Hera (Apr 14, 2009)

Holy cow, its a mutt.

.....and the search goes on.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 14, 2009)

hummm? I've heard of phal. sand pebbles...maybe someone switched the tags?


----------



## Hera (Apr 14, 2009)

I do believe that its a case of switched tags. I didn't pay much for it. I guess I'll be pleasantly surprised when it blooms.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2009)

Hera said:


> I do believe that its a case of switched tags. I didn't pay much for it. I guess I'll be pleasantly surprised when it blooms.


maybe or pleasently disappointed


----------



## Hera (Apr 15, 2009)

:arrrarty pooper


----------

